# Random Photo Sharing



## chocolatecrunch

Don't really have anything to do today so I just decided to post some pics I have taken (the oldest one is of my hamster wich was over a year ago).
Feel free to share your pics too!

My hamster, S'mores before she passed








The turtle I made at the beach!








Day one with the corys








Puff the petsmart fish 








My five gal (I need to add some more fish and a background)










I'll post some more pics later but for now, PEACE!


----------



## Albino_101

Those are some pretty cool photos, and also thats a good photo of yourself too.


----------



## FishMatt

Nice pictures chocolatecrunch.I guess I could share a few.... 

Mom's Betta
My Skink
My Mandavilla

I will post more in minute I attached the MAX. photos


----------



## FishMatt

More!



My betta
Okra flower


----------



## Albino_101

And some of mine random photos:
During the car ride home.









My bowling awards.









My 1996 ford bronco eddie bauer custom edition.









My chinese hi fin banded shark.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

Lovin the skink fishmatt


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Coolieo  Awesome ford. Oh yea, and what type of cactus is that? Or is it just really "cactus" with no other formal name? Anyway, here is a pic of my very fluffy samoyed, Rocky and the laziest cat ever-Mocha! 

mocha being lazy 








Rocky is rockin' out 








Rocky seems to be pretty tired after playin in the sprinkler for an hour!











Pce out homies :fun:

P.S. Sorry for the quality of the pics, I had to resize them and that caused some of em to be blurry-ish.


----------



## FishMatt

The red flower cactus is a 'Peanut Cactus' the white one I'm not sure I have dozens more cactus I'll post more if you like  Thank's for the comment's! Cute dog and cat


----------



## hXcChic22

Well, why not? 

My kitteh losing her balance: 









Inside a napkin bag:









As a silly kitten:









Being scary:









Aaaaaaand, lookin ruhtarded:


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Cool  I think the peanut cactus is really lovely  Rocky looks really dirty in the pics but he is usually pure white and SUPER fluffy...We need to groom him. 

EDIT: LOL. Just saw the cat  That cat is probably better than watchin' cable!


----------



## hXcChic22

Hehe, she is a constant source of amusement. 
I have videos of her on my youtube... if you're interested. My username is srhsbandchic


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Cool, I'll look up some vids.


----------



## Mikaila31

Random photography

One of the types of caterpillars I have picked to raise this summer. This big guy is a cercropia caterpillar. 









Madeline Island, WI









Alton Lake/ BWCA, MN









Dragonfly









Just a piece of the river bank I liked, I wanna scape a paludarium to look similar some day. 









My kitties cool eyes ^.^


----------



## hXcChic22

Very nice pictures Mikaila... you and your nice camera *mumbles indistinctly*


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Oh my gosh! What state do you live in? I want to live there  that is seriously my dream to live in a place like that!


----------



## FishMatt

Wow! That is a beautiful sunset! If I could only get my camera to that place lol.


----------



## Mikaila31

Awww thanks, I live in Hudson,WI my house is about 3 miles from the state of Minnesota boarder. Its a wonderful place if you enjoy winter and subzero temps. The Boundary Waters Canoe Area(BWCA) was absolutely amazing. Its a 4 hour car ride north. That 4 day trip was actually a college class that I took for 3 credits. We did a 180 rod portage and a 30 rod portage. I caught some bass and the last night we had a walleye fry. My cam is a Panasonic FZ-28, its price is not too bad IMO. I only wish it could shoot time lapses and do an exposure longer then one minuet. I love the water so I bought a watertight pelican case for my cam, its what I used in the boundary waters. What funny is the first time I used that box, it was the first time I flipped my kayak in one of the local rivers. I got attacked by a tree an my boat ended up getting stuck under water, with the box in it. I'm happy to say my camera didn't feel a drop, I still lost my phone though cuz I forgot to put it in the box.


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Mikaila31 said:


> Awww thanks, I live in Hudson,WI my house is about 3 miles from the state of Minnesota boarder. Its a wonderful place if you enjoy winter and subzero temps. The Boundary Waters Canoe Area(BWCA) was absolutely amazing. Its a 4 hour car ride north. That 4 day trip was actually a college class that I took for 3 credits. We did a 180 rod portage and a 30 rod portage. I caught some bass and the last night we had a walleye fry. My cam is a Panasonic FZ-28, its price is not too bad IMO. I only wish it could shoot time lapses and do an exposure longer then one minuet. I love the water so I bought a watertight pelican case for my cam, its what I used in the boundary waters. What funny is the first time I used that box, it was the first time I flipped my kayak in one of the local rivers. I got attacked by a tree an my boat ended up getting stuck under water, with the box in it. I'm happy to say my camera didn't feel a drop, I still lost my phone though cuz I forgot to put it in the box.


Sorry bout' your phone, LOL. Wow, I would love to viset that place...I really enjoy nature and finding catapillers but we don't have any where I am at  Just taking all the nature in and hearing frogs croak at night is just the most cozy feeling  Anyway, sounds like you have a pretty good camera. I have to use an Iphone to take pics for now but maybe I can get a camera soon? Oh well.

Pce out


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Here is my dog, Rocky, chillin' upside down


----------



## FishMatt

Here's yestersdays and todays weather photos....



Had a decent rain yesterday (caught the clouds on the way home).
And Tonights sunset.


----------



## Albino_101

Me during this summer:









Me on the last day of high school:









My Mississippi Map turtles during a feeding:


----------



## MsBugg

Ooh, I love posting pictures! 
And since I'm conceited and only take pictures of myselfff.... there's gonna be a whole lot of me. xD

My amateur modeling shot xD









The day I died my hair brown, but it turned out burgundy 









Really awesome close up of some random car at Hot August Nights '09 









Me as a dumb fat baby xD









And lastly, me and some friends last weekend at a pool party.


----------



## sq33qs

Here is me after a recent fishing trip in Mozambique. Plz ignore the time and date, they are wrong.


----------



## MsBugg

^Dang, nice fish!  And wow, you look so familiar... But you're from South Africa, so, there's no way I could have seen you before.


----------



## chocolatecrunch

woa, awesome fish  Did you sell it or eat it? It looks like it would taste good


----------



## FishMatt

More cactus and flowers..... Nice Fish!


Three pinkish flowers 'Plumaria' 
White Cactus flower 'Cerus'
Row of pink flowers 'Cactus lol)
Pink cactus flower 'I'll get the name in a minute'
And last my 'Pride of Barbados'


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Man! You are so lucky to be sorounded buy all those flowers  I'm in a neihborhood with noisy todlers for my veiw-_-


----------



## sq33qs

chocolatecrunch said:


> woa, awesome fish  Did you sell it or eat it? It looks like it would taste good


We ate the fish, we caught a whole lot more, but I dont have that picture any more, but nothing went to waste.


----------



## chocolatecrunch

sq33qs said:


> We ate the fish, we caught a whole lot more, but I dont have that picture any more, but nothing went to waste.


I'm hungry now!


----------



## I<3Fish

Great Pictures Im Jealous

I wanna raise some catapillars! Im gonna research them; ahha.


----------



## dan3345

well my pic is now my avatar.. And my old avatar is my cp photo. I suggest you check out that doodle.. I drew it in health while I was slowly dieing from boredom lol.

And here is my fave deck. -- The photo of that dude is me obviously. Uhh I dont know if you guys will notice it in the pics. 

And for added effect. I will say I have been hit by a car 4 times while skating. None of which times did I break a bone, but I did have serious cuts, which is how I got some of the scars on my face.


----------



## dan3345

how do I delete this posts? this keeps happening?


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Not to sound rude, but it sounded REALLY funny when you said you were hit by a car 4 times...It probably wasn't funny at the time, but uhh yea. I'm gonna stop talking now


----------



## dan3345

lol most of the times like twice i was able to get up and walk home, but it was always funny afterwards. My parents didnt think so, but my buddies and I always had a good laughs about it.


----------



## MsBugg

Nice bunk beds, Dan. Haha


----------



## dan3345

ha its my loft bed, I got it because my room is so small, and my last bed was taking up most of the space in my room. It cost me 50 bucks so what the heck.


----------



## Peeps

Rocky 




























Jack


----------

